# Pacing Question in a Windy TT



## Hacienda71 (9 Jul 2014)

I'm going to ride the local TT tonight. Weather is forecast to be a 18mph slight cross/headwind on the way out, So a tail wind on the way back. Normally I would save a little in reserve on the way out as the return is slightly uphill and in one or two places you can scrub off speed quite quickly if you are tired. 
Do I hammer it on the out into the headwind and rely on the tailwind to up my speed on the way back or ride it as usual with a little in reserve on the way out to give me a stronger finish?

For those who know the Manc/Cheshire courses it is J2/1. 

Cheers


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Jul 2014)

Ride out about 10% above and come back about 10% below.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jul 2014)

Cheers Rob
Will push it into the wind.


----------



## Rob3rt (9 Jul 2014)

That is the fast direction btw as it is slightly downhill on the way out, which offsets the wind a little, then on the way back, you will get blown back negating the uphill gradient. Usually produces the fastest times so long as the headwind isn't enough to totally ruin you by the turn!


----------



## Simmer (9 Jul 2014)

If that's the chelford tt route, there was bad debris at the bottom of the small climb by Fired Earth this morning washed down from last nights weather. If they don't sweep it , stay out a little bit.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jul 2014)

Simmer said:


> If that's the chelford tt route, there was bad debris at the bottom of the small climb by Fired Earth this morning washed down from last nights weather. If they don't sweep it , stay out a little bit.


Cheers I will keep an eye out for that.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jul 2014)

Have a good ride. Fight the headwinds as you just don't know if a tail will materialise. Usually headwind all the way. Don't forget to power up Chelford bridge on the way back, and keep it smooth on the uphill to the finish.


----------



## Hacienda71 (9 Jul 2014)

Christ that was tough . Grovelled out, at times struggling to get much over 22mph. The return leg was easier but even with the tailwind the uphill bits hurt, suspect I had blown up a bit after the outward leg. Even so posted a 25.9 mph average on the return which is a pb on Strava, not that means anything in the scheme of things. Not a quick time with a 24:40 had a look at a few of the testers times and it didn't look to have been a fast day. 

All good fun


----------



## JasonHolder (10 Jul 2014)

Ouchy!  do you pace by RPE?


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Jul 2014)

On a ten I go fairly hard and keep an eye on my HR as I know what level I can hold over that distance. Last night I was in a bit of a rush and flapping and left my HR monitor at home. Probably not the best move. 

*Edit* Just seen the published times and most people are 30 to 40 seconds down on last weeks times which is where I would expect to be on a calm evening.


----------



## JasonHolder (10 Jul 2014)

How was your pacing without HR? Ie times consinstant, but different make up of speed?


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Jul 2014)

The wind made it a little hard to judge, but on the basis of the posted times by the regulars I think in neutral wind condiitions I would have posted a short 24 or long 23 which is what I would have expected, so probably paced ok.


----------



## JasonHolder (10 Jul 2014)

Cool thanks, what HR range do you push through the average TT in numbers wise? And what range of HR would less 10% be for you specifically? 
@Rob3rt did you mean 10% up/down HR RPE or Power?


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 Jul 2014)

On a purely non scientific approach, I know I am pushing hard but feel able to maintain 168 to 172bpm for a 10. My max hr is somewhere around 185. I am 43 so am close to the dreaded don't mention a figure minus your age formula. 
If you have your HRM you can look at an analysis of your HR zones in the ride on Strava (not sure if this is premium users only). Basically I am in my threshold zone (160 to 177) for the ride but don't go into anaerobic.
It ain't perfect but short of a power meter which I couldn't justify at the moment it is a reasonable measure of effort.


----------



## JasonHolder (10 Jul 2014)

Wow man! Had no idea you were of that age! Kudos! 
In other news I'm 25/26 can't remember exactly and flew along at 180 average. First ride with HR in 8years.


----------



## jowwy (10 Jul 2014)

I average 179 over my TT 10's


----------



## JasonHolder (10 Jul 2014)

jowwy said:


> I average 179 my TT 10's


Do you have any HR advice for TTing? 

Pulled a 25:29 tonight. 
HR just came along for the ride as an LT test. Will probably use 179 as my LT through further testing this week. Was pacing via speed, ie before hand I knew what I needed to pull with the wind and then against it. Went better in far windier conditions, but I've tweaked position a lot and didn't have to trade off what little aero I had for comfort.


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Jul 2014)

I meant power. But whatever you are using to gauge effort, push harder when moving slowly, conserve energy when going very fast. It is pure physics, no black magic.


----------



## jowwy (11 Jul 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Do you have any HR advice for TTing?
> 
> Pulled a 25:29 tonight.
> HR just came along for the ride as an LT test. Will probably use 179 as my LT through further testing this week. Was pacing via speed, ie before hand I knew what I needed to pull with the wind and then against it. Went better in far windier conditions, but I've tweaked position a lot and didn't have to trade off what little aero I had for comfort.


I use HR monitor ant+ to garmin


----------

